# Help with potty training



## JackieJax (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm a first time pit owner, she is a 7-8 mo old pit bull terrier. I have an extra large kennel and got her an extra large bed and blanket to put in there. I leave it open and she can walk out to a small area where I have put potty pads out. She hasn't pooped in her kennel, but keeps peeing in there. Should I keep her strictly in the kennel? Take the bed and blanket out? Or just keep washing the dang thing? We have only had her 5 days.....
Thank you!!!:flush:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Definitely stop using the pads ASAP. They only prolong house training by showing the dog that it's okay to go inside the house. So toss those. 

If you can, get a divider for her crate. Only keep it large enough for her to comfortably stand and turn around. No extra room. Dogs do not want to soil their crates, but when you give them extra large ones, they will go in one spot and sleep in another, so the effect is lost. 

So, no pads, smaller crate, and take her out frequently. Before and after everything. Praise like crazy when she goes outside, but never correct for going inside, just take her out. Be patient and consistent.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: Exactly, couldn't have said it better myself. :goodpost:

Joe


----------



## JackieJax (Dec 13, 2015)

Awesome! I'll get on it! Thank you so much!


----------

